# POA? KY-31?



## TheTeacher11 (May 19, 2021)

Greetings from Toronto, Ontario!

In my primarily KBG, PRG lawn, I've noticed a lot of lighter green sections this season.

While some is mixed, there are some sections like in the above photo.

I dug some out by hand today. It seems to have a fairly shallow root system.

If it is POA Annua, should I wait until the fall to apply a pre emergent such as prodiamine? Could I apply some tenacity now?

For reference, I've aerated, fertilized and overseeded earlier in the season. I'm due for another round of fertilizer soon.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

KY-31 does not have a shallow root system.

We need to see close up detailed pics for better identification. All I see is light green blades.


----------



## TheTeacher11 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for the better pics. It's poa trivialis.


----------



## TheTeacher11 (May 19, 2021)

Is it poa trivialis or poa annua?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> It's poa trivialis.


----------

